# Wolfe Rub chicken, taters & vidalia onions



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 5, 2007)

...and some horiatiki Greek salad too.  My friend, Maggie, asked me to make "that one REALLY good chicken".  She did the foil pack of potatoes  (S, P, and buttah).  I grilled two of the vidalias for snacks and one I filled.  Recipe from the link: http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... ht=vidalia  Next time I'll try it with the beef boullion cubes. First time having the onions and they were pretty good. More butter in the fill next time and a longer cook. Great meal before a night of drinking.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 5, 2007)

What a fabulous meal Helen!  Had you lived closer you would have had unexpected company!!!  ME!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 5, 2007)

nice...I could eat that onion in one bite


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent job Helen! I'm gonna have to plan a vacation to your area soon!


----------



## john pen (Aug 5, 2007)

Helen, 
How long did the onion cook for ?  Did you put it on the coals or off to the side ?


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 5, 2007)

Not bad for a young pup  
Looks great Ms. Helen


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 5, 2007)

Helen, I see your hooked on the rub too... Your food looks so good!!! I love onions!!!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 5, 2007)

Fine lookin HP good job


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 5, 2007)

That is a beautiful looking meal !!

I would eat all of it in a heart beat.


----------



## Griff (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent meal. Good eats for sure.


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Aug 5, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> Helen,
> How long did the onion cook for ?  Did you put it on the coals or off to the side ?



I think maybe 30 minutes on the med/low flame of the gasser. Didn't have time for charcoal. If I can get it on the charcoal next time, I'd say like 45-60 minutes indirect???  I am not too picky about times and temps though...


----------



## PantherTailgater (Aug 5, 2007)

Great looking meal!

Chicken, potatoes and onions.  Can't go wrong with those choices.


----------



## Unity (Aug 5, 2007)

That looks really good, Helen! The BTGG onion is real appealing, and I think maybe Larry's got something good going with that rub.    

--John  8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 6, 2007)

Looks great Helen.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 6, 2007)

Hard to beat that.


----------



## john a (Aug 6, 2007)

All righty Helen, you did a really great job there.


----------

